# Anywhere to get Fenbendazole in canada?



## bobjohnson

Hey so I recently set up a shrimp-only tank, and just my luck I got hydra in it. Been looking for a couple hours to find fenbendazole locally, only to find out its prescription regulated in canada, and if I want it from a vet im going to be paying like 150 dollars for a couple grams of it... 

Before I order it off amazon, is there anywhere local you can get it for a better price than the vet? Even off amazon it will cost around 50 bucks with exchange rate and shipping.


----------



## bruce845

Ebay has some for 15$ ..check out the seller hqmedicine


----------



## bobjohnson

Ahh yeah thanks, even that guy looks like he wants 15 for shipping... With amazon i found it (in liquid form, panacur for goats) for 16 bucks + 9 bucks with cheapest shipping. I'll just order it from there I guess, shame you cant find this stuff easily in canada.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

bobjohnson said:


> Ahh yeah thanks, even that guy looks like he wants 15 for shipping... With amazon i found it (in liquid form, panacur for goats) for 16 bucks + 9 bucks with cheapest shipping. I'll just order it from there I guess, shame you cant find this stuff easily in canada.


The issue with liquid form is you don't know the concentration.

It could be extremely diluted.


----------



## bruce845

Really? It shows 5$ shipping for me plus 10$ for the bag. Unless you meant to get 3 bags. And I agree with canadacoral with liquid forms and be weary as its for goats, it may include binders, fillers, ect deemed safe for goats but not for aquaria. Just make sure the full ingredients is listed.



bobjohnson said:


> Ahh yeah thanks, even that guy looks like he wants 15 for shipping... With amazon i found it (in liquid form, panacur for goats) for 16 bucks + 9 bucks with cheapest shipping. I'll just order it from there I guess, shame you cant find this stuff easily in canada.


----------



## nc208082

How much do you need? I have some i may be able to sell.


----------



## afnaveils

I don't know much about hydra and shrimps but why not temporarily use a predator fish like guppies or mollies to feed on them. No chemicals/no medication ...


----------



## bobjohnson

CanadaCorals.com said:


> The issue with liquid form is you don't know the concentration.
> 
> It could be extremely diluted.


Its 10mg/ml, so about 1/2 the concentration most people say to mix it at if youre doing it with crushed pills or powder. Not sure what the suspension is, but the data sheet doesnt mention anything aside from 10% fenbendazole so I would think it has to be water, since even saline has to be mentioned.



afnaveils said:


> I don't know much about hydra and shrimps but why not temporarily use a predator fish like guppies or mollies to feed on them. No chemicals/no medication ...


I was thinking about this as well, but pretty much anything that will eat hydras will eat shrimp fry as well. I still didnt order but I likely will today, it kills planaria too so its not a bad idea to have on hand I dont think.


----------



## afnaveils

Do you have shrimp fry at the moment?


----------



## Kevin montreal

nc208082 said:


> How much do you need? I have some i may be able to sell.


I need some my fish have worms


----------

